# gun porn



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvOIufEIf64"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvOIufEIf64[/ame]

that 50 was awesome as hell to shoot
and that spider is one mean little dude,,, I would not mess with him


----------



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

A Friends shoulder after shooting the 458 Socom  20 rounds down range


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2017)

Pretty sure non of that is legal in California.


----------



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

California


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2017)

It's funny, they think that's the rest of the country. And they're offended.


----------



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkEhbAxFurI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkEhbAxFurI[/ame]


they would lose   their minds over this


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQz1ef2wBcg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQz1ef2wBcg[/ame] their minds over this


----------



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

well,  we have a designated safe zone of our own

lots of pictures of the event here  https://www.msgo.com/threads/meet-n-greet-after-action-report-thingie.80448/#post-822981


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks like a fun day at the range!


----------



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

It was a blast.

the upside to belong to a forum that is in your state is you get an opportunity to meet some really good people

the down side to a forum like this one,  is we miss out on the opportunity to meet really good people.


----------



## HandyOne (Apr 17, 2017)

A couple of years ago I went to a gun forum get together over in Georgia.   It was great.  One of the things I miss front that forum.  Maybe I should go participate again.


----------



## frodo (Apr 19, 2017)

Angie said:


> A couple of years ago I went to a gun forum get together over in Georgia.   It was great.  One of the things I miss front that forum.  Maybe I should go participate again.



we are going to put a goat in a pit and smoke it for our next one
you are most welcome to come and bring a friend or hubby
as you can see, we are informal.
everyone lets anyone shoot what they bring, that way we get to shoot stuff we would usually never have a chance to shoot

and of course,  we transport our babies safely


----------



## havasu (Apr 19, 2017)

Frodo, you do know that when Red Cross calls me to go to Louisiana on your next hurricane, bet your sweet arse I'm stopping by your house!


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2017)

havasu said:


> Frodo, you do know that when Red Cross calls me to go to Louisiana on your next hurricane, bet your sweet arse I'm stopping by your house!



https://www.freedommunitions.com/ammunition/pistol/9mm/9mm-115-gr-rn-new.html?trk_msg=08E85PU4CR9KT8SJI43FHSSBVK&trk_contact=G59QUGE06BQAHL1AUFM2BH74TC&trk_sid=2KENUJNQSQRTR189VF98EAGS48&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=9mm+115gr+RN+New&utm_campaign=9mm+115gr+On+Sale+Plus+More!&utm_content=apr-17-23

door is open anytime,  swing by

you were asking about 9mm ammo....sale on it and $7.50 shipping


----------



## havasu (Apr 20, 2017)

Hmm, that's a great price.


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2017)

breaking news just in.

a friend of mine was taking a leak at a urinal in Walmart,  Jackson Mississippi
last night,  when ''Tyrone'' tried to rob him at gunpoint.
my friend killed Tyrone with a single shot to the chest
he said he had one hand on his cock and the other on his Glock
cops took his Glock and he is very upset about that
have not seen it on the news yet


----------



## havasu (Apr 20, 2017)

We stayed in Jackson, MS just after Katrina. That is a bad town. Glad your friend is ok.


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2017)

we call it Jack  town,  if you are not armed  you will be jacked
I carry the AK on the seat whenever I go there


there are sections of Jackson you can buy a lot with 3 bedroom house 2 bath  for 10 k

boarded up house all over town, business's also


----------

